# Toro S-200 Won't Start At ALL!



## TechJunky9998 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I'm new here and need some help. We have an older S-200 Toro snowblower and here in Chicago, these little things are sure needed. However, the thing won't start at all. It was working perfectly last year and would start on the first few pulls, but something happen while my Dad was using it and it just stopped running. He says he didn't do anything, but now it won't start at all. I tried putting some gas into the carb and it still won't start . I thought it was the carb, so I took the thing apart, cleaned it but that didn't help. 

I did notice that it kinda has a bad compression but I never worked with 2 stroke engines, so im not sure whats it suppose to be.

Anyways, if anyone can help me, please post and let me know!

Its a "1585 TECCUMSEH 8249" engine.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good morning.Have you confirmed that you still have good spark to the spark plug?If you don't have spark,try removing the kill wire from the ignition switch,making sure it is not touching metal and see if you now have spark.If you do have spark,the ignition switch is shorted to ground from all the Chicago salt and you could replace it with a regular inexpensive automotive on/off toggle switch.If you have spark,the next thing would be a total carb clean with a new diaphgram kit which is Tecumseh p/n 631893a.Hope this helps.


----------



## TechJunky9998 (Dec 7, 2010)

yes, i have spark...
but why would it not start if I put some gas into the air intake?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Was it ran with straight gas, remove the muffler and sparkplug and look at the piston and cylinder walls for scoring, if the are badly scored the engine is most likely shot. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## TechJunky9998 (Dec 7, 2010)

geogrubb said:


> Was it ran with straight gas, remove the muffler and sparkplug and look at the piston and cylinder walls for scoring, if the are badly scored the engine is most likely shot. Have a good one. Geo


I looked at the piston when i removed the carb for cleaning.. could it be scored on one side only?? Should I still remove the muffler like you said?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah more then likely you have a scored cylinder, very common on those 2 stroke Tecumseh if you use cheap or little oil in the gasoline mixture. Pull the muffler off.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Where abouts in Chicagoland? You might need it tomorrow night. LOL


----------



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

Even though you say it has spark. Is the test you made by removing the spark plug, attaching the wire to the plug and then touching the base of the plug to a metal part of the motor to see a spark? Very often, a faulty spark plug will not allow a spark at the gap under compression. Replace with a new one and see if that corrects the problem.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

G-Mann said:


> Even though you say it has spark. Is the test you made by removing the spark plug, attaching the wire to the plug and then touching the base of the plug to a metal part of the motor to see a spark? Very often, a faulty spark plug will not allow a spark at the gap under compression. Replace with a new one and see if that corrects the problem.


I'll agree with you on that if he didnt say it had bad compression. More then likely it had straight gas dumped in it or not enough oil mixed with it. Unfortunately when people get to use or borrow these, they dont get told its a 2 stroke and not thinking or knowing they dump straight gas in by accident.


----------



## Dave repairman (Dec 20, 2020)

TechJunky9998 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm new here and need some help. We have an older S-200 Toro snowblower and here in Chicago, these little things are sure needed. However, the thing won't start at all. It was working perfectly last year and would start on the first few pulls, but something happen while my Dad was using it and it just stopped running. He says he didn't do anything, but now it won't start at all. I tried putting some gas into the carb and it still won't start . I thought it was the carb, so I took the thing apart, cleaned it but that didn't help.
> 
> I did notice that it kinda has a bad compression but I never worked with 2 stroke engines, so im not sure whats it suppose to be.
> ...


Hope by now you fixed that snow blower. I have the same one with the same symptoms. I determined all it needed was a new spark plug. The old one could not develop a spark. Tried another used one and BAMM, it works fine.
Dave


----------

